# T-track cam clamps?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone have a drawing or picture? I would like to make a set of cam clamps to hold material down on our new CNC router. I would use 1/4" bolts of varying lengths that would slide into the T-tracks. The cam part I would make out of wood, but I have no idea what shape to make them.

Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> Anyone have a drawing or picture? I would like to make a set of cam clamps to hold material down on our new CNC router. I would use 1/4" bolts of varying lengths that would slide into the T-tracks. The cam part I would make out of wood, but I have no idea what shape to make them.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions?


Here is the best I can do on short notice. Kind of a small picture but here is a link to Rockler that can give you a better look.:smile:
http://www.rockler.com/cam-clamp


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Lee Valley also sell these, I have several, although not used so far.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=45034&cat=3,43576,61994,45034


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Jim Beam said:


> Anyone have a drawing or picture? I would like to make a set of cam clamps to hold material down on our new CNC router. I would use 1/4" bolts of varying lengths that would slide into the T-tracks. The cam part I would make out of wood, but I have no idea what shape to make them.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions?


Jim,

I would say scroll down this page and click on any picture you like

https://www.google.com/search?q=hol...ing-material-down-without-vacuum.html;480;360

A friend, that has a cnc, uses nylon bolts and nuts and a wooden hold down clamp. That way, if the cnc gets squirrely you won't break a bit...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Just another comment on cam clamps. I use them on the split fence of my router table and they work great in that application. However, adjusting them for stock thickness can be a PIA hence, for most stock clamping applications I prefer the hold downs.:smile:


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks to all for your suggestions. I have seen the Rockler clamps, will probably get a few and see if I can copy them. They are great for top-down pressure, but could potential get hit by the router bit. Some of the pics showed a side-clamping method that I will try to copy also. If I come up with anything useful I'll post it here for the benefit of future forum-searchers.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The worst thing that can happen when routing or milling is to have the material being cut come loose, it can ruin your day. Go with good sturdy hold-downs, just don't put them in harms way.


----------

